# Lowerstoft trawlers



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anybody put reg numbers to these Lowerstoft trawlers ?

PATHWAY LT. ?
INVERFORTH not sure if Lowerstoft registered.
EASTWARD HO LT. ?
THOMAS LAWRIE ?
? STAR LT.664
and YARMOUTH drifter OCEAN UNITY YH. ?


----------

